# Planaria



## Emily31996 (Nov 4, 2012)

So in my moms betta tank there's been some algae growth, so I put a drop of some stuff to eliminate the algae and we were watching the tank and hundreds of these thread like worms came out and started squirming around. I did a google search and I'm assuming its harmless planaria. A few minutes after they came out they were gone, so Im wondering if maybe the algae medication bothered them or killed them? We had never noticed them before


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

algae treatments usually contain ingredients that can kill invertebrates...it may have agitated them and then killed them...


----------



## Emily31996 (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you have any idea where they could've have came from? The only live things are the betta and a moss ball. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are in the water i guess...a result of overfeeding.


----------

